# Mika's Potty Training Escapades!



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

Soooo I don't think there's an intro section here, but I first off wanted to say "Hi!" lol. I post on another forum, but that one seems kinda dead. Anyway, Mika's my new baby and I've had her for about 3 weeks now. I'm now trying to litter train her, and made a video of our progress. It's a very time consuming process and I get dirty, but she likes it cuz she gets attention and I like it because it lowers my blood pressure lol.

Here it is!





Wish us luck!

Cheers,
Isaac


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to HHC!

The video was cute! Good luck with getting her in the habit of using a litter pan. She's adorable.

What other forum did you post on? There are only two other main hedgie forums, both of which are active I think.


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

Hehe thank you, and thank you. I think she has trouble getting in and out of the pan, but when I put a ramp in there she threw a fit lol. I also go on Chins-N-Hedgies (the new C&Q from what I understand). It seems this one's bigger with more active members, and I see a bunch of the people from there over here, too! =D


----------

